# HD sat / transponder list?



## rehaklaw (Jan 3, 2009)

Anybody got a list of HD sat / transponder chart.

Looking to see what these are on CSMA 424, 154 NFL, 144 ESPN2, 139 TBS, 112 HGTV and 110 FOOD. ... tnx


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

Hit info twice - will now show bird. (if you have a vip rcvr.)

fred


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Also check the list in the EchoStar Knowledge Base ...
http://www.dishuser.org/dishlist.php

The info twice thing is a real good tool if you subscribe to the channel you're tracking down ... especially for channels that appear on multiple satellites. You can also press MENU-6-1-1 to get to the signal strength screen from a channel you are watching (or attempting to watch) to see what satellite/transponder you are using and the signal strength.


----------



## rehaklaw (Jan 3, 2009)

INFO twice shows sat but no transp? Still needed the list at SatelliteGuys 


thanks


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Did you read James' reply?


----------

